# Yoga, anyone?



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Don't laugh. Any of you guys ever take a yoga class? Does it have any benefit for you? I never in a million years thought you'd catch me dead in a yoga class, but lately I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I took it with a friend, she was incredibly beautiful, and yes it did help :thumbsup:. The views were also quite nice.

In all seriousness it was very relaxing, but I wasn't flexible enough to do many of the positions.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I have looked into it for about a year but never got the never up to try it

Every time I see some one that looks good for their age, they always seem to do yoga.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> Every time I see some one that looks good for their age, they always seem to do yoga.


That's what got me thinking.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have not taken a class, but have done the DIY read a book type that lasted a week or two and I felt good. It's not just stretching, which I'm sure you realize. Breathing is a huge part of it as I'm sure you're aware of also. I'm sure you're man enough to not be embarrassed. I've read some stories about old time framers who have held it together by doing Yoga.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

It's surprisingly affordable when compared with a regular gym membership. As long as you can clear your schedule regularly to attend the class. That's what might screw me up.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

framerman said:


> I have not taken a class, but have done the DIY read a book type that lasted a week or two and I felt good.


I did that years ago, and it was good enough that I stuck with it for about three years. In my case, it was a book by a fellow called Swami Vishnudevananda--excellent tome, though I doubt it's still available.

You didn't mention the meditation/mental aspect, which is really the core value of the practice. There are dozens of physical disciplines which suffice quite well to maintain your body, but [certain schools of] yoga integrates that with mental exercise to benefit your whole being.

Garsh, that makes me sound all mystical and stuff, dunnit?

I'm not entirely sure what made me fall off that particular wagon (other than just getting bound up in Life), but I highly recommend it. Either or both aspects do nothing but good for you.

And once you learn to stand on your head for 10+ minutes without straining, you have a really good non-chemical headache cure! :thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

It will be the SINGLE GREATEST thing you have EVER done for YOURSELF!

DO IT! 

With the Yoga, you MUST employ Meditative techniques. Breathing and Focus. 

You will be able to see life "IN SLOW MOTION" when you have practiced this focus.

I have a story to tell you, but NOT here!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> It's surprisingly affordable when compared with a regular gym membership. As long as you can clear your schedule regularly to attend the class. That's what might screw me up.


You can do it ANY time. It is not as Regiment Centered as other Schools of Training, but a Regiment IS IMPERATIVE to take it to the HIGHEST levels.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

The "Runners High" is a byproduct of this "Breathing" pattern therapy.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

If you are a very disciplined individual, you can find much of what you need to know in books and apply them at any time, any where. Personally I have a few routines I do occassionally and I dabble in EFT. :huh:


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Yoga is about as good as you can get. It helps keeps your rattled brain in focus and hreally helps you stay flexible on the job. I never feel strains on the job when doing yoga. When I have not done for a while I feel the difference all the time.


----------



## AnthonyStanley1 (Jan 19, 2009)

I never have....but I hear it is a fantastic workout. They have classes during the week at my gym, so I may need to sign up for one.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I know some of the moves and use them especially after 2 hours of hockey. It gives you more felxibility plus the ladies look great in those pants, well most of them do. :shifty:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

kevjob said:


> I know some of the moves and use them especially after 2 hours of hockey. It gives you more felxibility plus the ladies look great in those pants, well most of them do. :shifty:


Oh! That Yoga Hiney!!!!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

If I had the free time, I'd get back into Tai Chi, Kung Fu and Kickboxing. Or two of those, definitely kickboxing being one of them.

For staying in shape I'd like to do something that also involves cardio. I don't know much about Yoga, but I don't ever see it as any benefit to cardio. I also like the fact that I'm practicing something that could be practical. (which could be cause for debate for some people)

Of course I gets more stupider every times I gets a blow to da head in kickboxing. A good kick can really rattle your cage, even with headgear and foot pads. I don't thikn I'm interested in competing anymore, just the fitness aspect. Sparring is fine you don't get hit that hard :laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Oh! That Yoga Hiney!!!!


I used to date a girl in Kickboxing. We liked to playfight and it was pretty brutal haha. Man she could hit hard, but also take a hit too!

She went on to train somewhere good and last I heard she won silver in a national tournament.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Winchester said:


> I used to date a girl in Kickboxing. We liked to playfight and it was pretty brutal haha. Man she could hit hard, but also take a hit too!
> 
> She went on to train somewhere good and last I heard she won silver in a national tournament.



That my friend is a Complete Turn on.

I like a Girly-Girl who can also Camp, play Touch Football, Bait her own Hook and Hang with the Guys. No Burpin' and Fartin' though..........


Picture Denise Richards as Christmas Jones in "007: The World is Not enough".






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dksb33gvrGI&feature=related


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Don't laugh. Any of you guys ever take a yoga class? Does it have any benefit for you? I never in a million years thought you'd catch me dead in a yoga class, but lately I'm thinking about it.


Try taking a Bikram yoga class. It's done in a heated room for around 90 minutes. Serious sweating!


----------



## Rx8 (Jan 3, 2009)

a lot more people admitting to it than i thought would... good for u guys :thumbup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Rx8 said:


> a lot more people admitting to it than i thought would... good for u guys :thumbup:


Did you not realize that we are Well to Do, Elitist, *Sensitive* Barbaric Men???


----------

